# Goldfisch + Karausche kreuzen



## martin1978 (26. Jan. 2012)

Hallo

Kann man ein weiblichen bzw. männlichen Goldfisch (Carassius auratus auratus) mit einer weiblichen bzw. männlichen Karausche (Carassius carassius) kreuzen?

Sind das dann Goldkarauschen??


----------



## canis (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch +  Karausche kreuzen*

Hallo

Ja, das ist grundsätzlich möglich. Viele Cypriniden ("Weissfische") sich untereinander kreuzbar, oft sind deren Nachkommen allerdings unfruchtbar. Goldfisch und Karausche sind sehr nah verwandt, so dass sich auch diese kreuzen lassen. Ob deren Nachwuchs fruchtbar ist, entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## martin1978 (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Goldfisch + Karausche kreuzen*

Zum Nachwuchs: werden das dann GoldKarauschen (Carassius carassius) oder Goldfische (Carassius auratus auratus) ?


----------



## canis (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch +  Karausche kreuzen*

Habe nochmals nachgeschaut und halte es nun für möglich, dass ich Mist erzählt habe. Weil sich die Karausche offenbar seltener mit anderen Cypriniden kreuzt als andere Arten. Belege habe ich nur für die Kreuzung vom Karauschen mit Karpfen gefunden. 

Sollte eine Kreuzung Goldfisch-Karausche dennoch möglich sein, ergäbe dies ganz einfach _Carassius auratus x carassius_!


----------

